# Restarting my computer



## bearcub (Jun 6, 2018)

I know this isn't an Excel question but something happened over the weekend where my computer won't restart. I get a message that there is something wrong with my C drive and it tries to fix it on the fly. However, I can a message that it can' be fixed and gives me some option.

I do have the option of restarting with a command prompt. I have Windows 10 - is there a way to restart my computer DOS commands?

I have a Dell computer and I'm running Windows 10. I tried using shutdown /r /t 0 but my system doesn't recognize these commands. Is there something else that Windows will recognize?

Thank you for your help,

Michael


----------



## Special-K99 (Jun 7, 2018)

Whats the error message?
My psychic powers don't work on a Thursday.


----------



## bearcub (Jun 7, 2018)

The error message just loops. It says there is a problem with my disk and it can't repair it. 

I think the stop code as 0xc00007b - this is the error message I was supposed to give to support when I called them to help. My computer is no longer under warranty so I didn't bother to notify Dell. I'm just wondering if this is some sort of virus I might have picked up.

I never get the chance to reboot the computer because I get the same notification about how it can't repair my disk. So, I thought their might be a workaround by using DOS Commands to restart it.

Thank you for your help,

Michael


----------



## Special-K99 (Jun 7, 2018)

"there is a problem with your disk"

That's the error message is it? Word for word. Cos thats what you said it is.

Youre not helping yourself.

When you go to the doctor do you just tell him "it hurts somewhere" ?
When you take your car to a garage do you just say to them "it dont work" ?


----------



## bearcub (Jun 7, 2018)

I'll write down the entire wording when I get home. Fortunately, I can copy the wording from my second computer because I can't do anything with the computer that has the error.

the stop error code that is referenced is 0xc00007b


----------



## hotabae (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd suggest Right-Clicking your C: Drive -> Properties -> Tools -> Doing the Error Check.

See what that turns up.

As far as the Cmd stuff... is there any reason you couldn't just shutdown and then manually turn it back on?

I usually use a code like this:


```
shutdown -s -t 5
```

Edit: Though I feel like you would probably still run into similar/related issues with the cmd approach


----------



## bearcub (Jun 7, 2018)

I shut down the computer and the same error message comes up. I have to go to advanced options to be able to find different alternatives. I  can't log on to my computer at all.

I just have a blue screen with writing on it.

I found this article on the web.

Think is, I can't start my computer, I just get this blue screen which is why I was trying to go through the command prompt routine to bypass it. Otherwise, no matter what buttons or options I chose I get the same result - the blue screen.


```
How To Fix Error 0xc000007b in Windows 7, 8, 10
Error 0xc000007b is one of the most annoying Windows errors that users have to face these days while accessing some application (including games like Fifa, GTA 5, Max Payne 3, Battlefield, Far Cry, Assassins Creed, Call of Duty and many other games and applications which are pretty popular among the people).

The error code 0xc000007b mainly appears like shown below, but it can also appear while accessing some application:

The application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b). Click OK to close the application.
0xc000007b

Error code 0xc000007b means INVALID_IMAGE_FORMAT, and generally occurs due to absence or damage of some system or application files. The most common cause of this error – problems with NVIDIA drivers, other video cards are also subject to look at.
```

Thank you for your help,

Michael


----------



## Fluff (Jun 7, 2018)

Search for "start win 10 in safe mode"


----------



## hotabae (Jun 7, 2018)

This is probably going to take a lot of troubleshooting on your end. I'd recommend just tossing this into a google search:

"0xc000007b Blue screen" (adding other keywords may help as well)

I found one guide that looked somewhat promising:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...air-loop/a53014a6-9af1-42c0-bb66-5193a2698042

Though... chances are, you are going to have to look through several of these guides and figure out what works for you.


----------



## bearcub (Jun 7, 2018)

thank you both for the tipe. The link refers to window 8 but I don't know if this will work. I can't get to setings or anything like that because of the blue screen. But this is a start.

I did find a site that shows what I'm seeing as options on my screen. I did work through several of the trouble shooting options where it tried to repair my computer but nothing worked and ended up at the blue screen stating that it couldn't start my computer because there was a problem.



https://support.hp.com/th-en/document/c03439317

If I start the computer in safe mode how do I go about fixing the issue after that?


----------



## bearcub (Jun 6, 2018)

I know this isn't an Excel question but something happened over the weekend where my computer won't restart. I get a message that there is something wrong with my C drive and it tries to fix it on the fly. However, I can a message that it can' be fixed and gives me some option.

I do have the option of restarting with a command prompt. I have Windows 10 - is there a way to restart my computer DOS commands?

I have a Dell computer and I'm running Windows 10. I tried using shutdown /r /t 0 but my system doesn't recognize these commands. Is there something else that Windows will recognize?

Thank you for your help,

Michael


----------



## bearcub (Jun 7, 2018)

I didn't know what to call it but I've encountered the blue screen of death. This is what I'm trying to fix.

I've gone through all the options but nothing seems to work which is why I was thinking about the command prompt. 

Here is what my issue is:

https://www.google.com/search?q=blu...0l2j69i60l2.6151j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

thank you for your help.


----------



## Fluff (Jun 7, 2018)

> If I start the computer in safe mode how do I go about fixing the issue after that?


I've no idea, I'm on Win 7 & haven't had the BSOD for years.
Go through the various trouble shooting options.


----------



## hotabae (Jun 7, 2018)

It looks like you found a lot of good resources with that google search. Those guides/articles will probably help you more than we can.  

Like this link in particular seems to be a good fit:

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-...-windows-10#troubleshoot_blue_screen_safemode

Good Luck!


----------



## bearcub (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you for the link. Now that I know what I'm dealing with i can figure out how to fix it, if I can. It continually loops back to the first screen - I have never a choice to open any programs or anything. It is behaving like an infinite loop. I don't know if can manually add a restore point (I think I was allowed to type one into the box). 

Been a lot of Blue Fun, that's for sure.

Thank you for your help,

Michael


----------



## RobertGreene (Jun 8, 2018)

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]You can troubleshoot it thoroughly and must create a batch file then you submit the command "shutdown -r". There will show create a Scheduled Task in windows to run that command at a certain time and computer will restart instantly.[/FONT]


----------



## punchnumbers (Jun 9, 2018)

@bearcub - Try restarting and hold ctrl - alt - delete the entire time. You might have to re-install everything. Also, please move to a mac. I use to love PC but for the pass 7 years after the switch, I haven't moved back. This is coming from a guy who use to love his 386sx . Cheers!


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 11, 2018)

> Also, please move to a mac.


That kind of blanket statement is too general.  It really depends on what you are using your computer for.

Since this is an Excel site, it should be noted that there are a bunch of limitations with a Mac; things you cannot do in Excel with a Mac that you can with Excel for Windows.
See: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...-windows-1b24f293-739c-4120-b884-893b6687e0d0


----------



## punchnumbers (Jun 11, 2018)

Joe4 said:


> *That kind of blanket statement is too general.  It really depends on what you are using your computer for.
> 
> Since this is an Excel site, it should be noted that there are a bunch of limitations with a Mac; things you cannot do in Excel with a Mac that you can with Excel for Windows*.
> See: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...-windows-1b24f293-739c-4120-b884-893b6687e0d0



@Joe4 - Wow that is pretty crazy actually. I had no clue. Granted PC gives you more flexibility and control but mac I'm finding just seems to crash less. Even when I'm using some heavy duty accounting or invoicing software. Thx for the share though. I guess I sometimes miss Windows XP . . . There are still tons of useful applications that I wish I could use but they are PC only.


----------



## mole999 (Jun 20, 2018)

The initial problem seems to me that the harddrive in the machine has fallen over and the boot sector is corrupted, hence the constant restarts. IF the machine can be gotton to boot from a DVD then it maybe possible that the data can be accessed, at which point I would recommend copying as much as you can salvage to USB / DVD backups.

If it refuses to boot cleanly then a new harddisk and reinstall the original OS, add all the available patches from MS until it is clean and up to date. You'll need either a slave lead or second connection to the failed drive and some disc backup software to recover what is possible from the failed drive. (Even if you recover it properly, look to shadow copy the drive to new hardware)

With your data available, throw the old drive away (damage it first), then install your programs,


----------

